# Tax Disk renewal while in Europe



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder if anyone else has had this problem

Good old MH Tax Disk expires end of September so as we are on holiday until Mid October thought we better renew and do this on line. 

Went on to the Gov web site and inserted my V5C 11 digit document number and Reg no in the relevant boxes. It would not process the transaction as it stated that the Doc Number was incomplete! Got hold of my Reminder Doc 16 digit number and placed this into the relevant box and again it came back with incomplete number. 

Skype' d my daughter last night and she inputted the number on the web site from the UK . No problem all numbers accepted and the Tax disk renewed.

Has anyone else had this problem? I know that you can not transfer money from certain Building societies on the Web when outside the Uk. Is this a similar thing


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I ask what do Motorhome owners that live part time in Europe do when they need to renew the Tax disk on their vehicle?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If they are like me they think ahead a bit and sort out the tax renewal date for when they are likely to be at home.
I did mine for a six month one so that it was renewed in August when we are at home.
You will of course be illegal soon as you land unless it is posted out to you.

Mike


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

altom said:


> I wonder if anyone else has had this problem
> 
> Good old MH Tax Disk expires end of September so as we are on holiday until Mid October thought we better renew and do this on line.
> 
> ...


Done mine (last two years) from over there no problems. Daughter emailed number off reminder. Sorry can offer you no more help than suggest your daughter does it for you.

They will not however post the disc to anywhere but the registered address :roll: :roll:

Dick


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Only illegal as far as displaying it, they know if you have done it or not


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

On my first van I drove around for 12 months with the front and back number plates different, nobody noticed including the vosa test station, tax disc was wrong number too, no-one noticed that either
arh.
ps it was the garage that sold it that got it wrong, (Ididnt notice it for a long time either). sold it back to the same garage and pointed it out to them, their name was on the plates


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

669 instead of 699


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

don't ask me how it got taxed wrong, I never taxed it. Garage did.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Altom.
We are down on the med near Grimaud. I have just renewed my tax disc online no problem.
Don't know what happened in your case.

Cheers Sid


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

SidT said:


> Hi Altom.
> We are down on the med near Grimaud. I have just renewed my tax disc online no problem.
> Don't know what happened in your case.
> 
> Cheers Sid


Thanks for the info

Yes do not understand it at all Tried on two different computers with the two different numbers (Reminder No and V5C No) but no go. However all well that's end well ...Job done using Skype by my daughter...marvels of Technology!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a 'con'.
DVLA have systematically changed their rules to force motorists to pay for UK Road Fund License when out of the country. Thieving burgers.

Personally as I would never want to give DVLC or any other wasteful government agency a penny more than necessary, I would SORN it and just head off to the sun.

Ray.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Any IT experts out that could advise I like your idea Ray!! agree


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

arh said:


> 669 instead of 699


It was upside=down  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

altom said:


> It would not process the transaction as it stated that the Doc Number was incomplete! Got hold of my Reminder Doc 16 digit number and placed this into the relevant box and again it came back with incomplete number.


Were you putting spaces in the number as shown on the document? It needs to be typed in without spaces. I suspect your daughter got it right and for some reason you didn't.

Have renewed my tax from abroad in the past without problem.

Technically you could be prosecuted for not showing a valid tax disk on arriving back in this country but I suspect that with the use of ANPR devices now the Police will know whether you are taxed or not and the fact that you are not displaying it could be 'overlooked' in the circumstances.

JohnW


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> altom said:
> 
> 
> > It would not process the transaction as it stated that the Doc Number was incomplete! Got hold of my Reminder Doc 16 digit number and placed this into the relevant box and again it came back with incomplete number.
> ...


Checked double checked and checked again John. Used my laptop, my phone and my wife tried on her laptop and yes she inputted the numbers!!!!! still no go. Not to worry problem now resolved.... However I would love to find out why???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I point out that you were only able or not as the case may be, to tax the vehicle as you had not got an MOT due. This would put a whole new slant on the process.

cabby


----------

